# Need a T2500 image



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

I need a Humax T2500 image. Stan Simmons seems to not be doing this anymore since no response to my last two requests.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

I just went to DVRupgrade's website. They offer a copy of Instantcake for the Humanx T2500 for 19.99


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

I am aware of that but trying to get a free one.


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Good Luck. Hope you find the free one you want.


----------

